# Here is my CZ75BD



## Gunz1962 (Mar 14, 2009)

My new CZ75BD. I've added Hougue Grips with Hougue (Standard Head) Grip Screws. I whited in the engraving on the slide, thought it added a lot to visual of the gun. The gun is one of the most accurate weapons I've ever owned. Enjoy!
The knife is a Kershaw (Ken Onion Series) Vapor II


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I like the grips...not so sure about the billboard.


----------



## Gunz1962 (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks! The Billboard isn't for everyone, I saw an XD and an M1 Garand that had it and thought it added a little show of pride, and I'm pretty proud of this gun. I did a lot of shopping before I purchased it and one day on the range and 300 rds through it...well, I was very pleased about my purchase. The performance exceeded my expectations. Kind of like putting a shine on a Jeep...Looks better dirty but sometimes you like it to shine.


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

Everyone that owns a 75B is very proud of it. I don't mind doing advertising for CZ 75B's.


----------



## Gunz1962 (Mar 14, 2009)

I've had a lot of compliments on this gun and have had a lot of people ask to take a few shots with it at the range...it's kind of a head swelling moment for me to have people impressed with the feel and accuracy of it. People have heard of CZ but have never had the chance to shoot one. I wish I was a CZ salesman, I could sell them from my trunk! LOL Laws aside of course.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey Gunz1962..Congratulations on your purchase..I am a big CZ fan..I like the whitening effect..This cool. How did you do that? Is it easy to do?

I hav 2 CZs the 75 SP01 Tactical and the 7 D PCR Compact..And my next purchase will be a CZ 75 BD...Yes I like the 75 BD profile and by the way they all shoot Extremely well...I just love shooting my CZs when I compete with my range friends.


----------



## Gunz1962 (Mar 14, 2009)

It was real easy. I followed the exact directions for the following LINK but instead of using a China Marker I used an *Elmers Painters Pen* (It's called just *Painters*) Bought mine at WalMart in the Art/Crafts section. The tips come in different thicknesses. I used "Fine" just don't get messy and make sure you use a WHITE Clean T-Shirt and don't use the same spot for anything on that shirt when cleaning or whiping paint off. DO NOT LET THE PAINT DRY BEFORE WIPING IT OFF!!! I also used DeNatured Alcohol for the whole process. KEEP THE T-SHIRT TIGHT AGAINST YOU FINGER AT ALL TIMES AND DON'T LET THE PAINT SIT VERY LONG. Use a buffing motion scimming over the letters not rubbing into them. Keep using a clean alcohol damp movement until the metal around letters are clean. Let dry and repeat paint part of process again to ensure letter fill.
http://www.memorableplaces.com/m1garand/whitelettering/whiteletteringstep1.html
Any questions feel free to e-mail me. Just remember when cleaning the paint just dampen your T-shirt with Alcohol don't make it real wet or you will flush the paint from the letters.
CLEAN THE LETTERS REAL GOOD! The alcohol does NOT hurt the gun finish. I have NEVER done this in my life this was my first and I found it to be very easy.


----------

